# Money in and out..



## thailen (Nov 2, 2012)

What's the maximum in dollars or pesos one can bring in or take out of the country?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Cash In-Csh Out*



thailen said:


> What's the maximum in dollars or pesos one can bring in or take out of the country?


As is often the case in the Philippines, opinions can be vastly different. Also, laws change. Best idea would be to Check This List and see if the right information is available


----------



## council (Sep 4, 2013)

thailen said:


> What's the maximum in dollars or pesos one can bring in or take out of the country?


Maximum of P10,000 in actual PH currency.

Maximum of $10,000 US olr its equivalent foreign currency. You need to declare if carrying more than this.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## thailen (Nov 2, 2012)

And if you declare more than 10,000 pesos, will you be charged a tax? If so, if there a break point, that if you exceed ___pesos, you will be charged a tax? If so,k does anyone know that number or is it a shot in the dark?




council said:


> Maximum of P10,000 in actual PH currency.
> 
> Maximum of $10,000 US olr its equivalent foreign currency. You need to declare if carrying more than this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## council (Sep 4, 2013)

thailen said:


> And if you declare more than 10,000 pesos, will you be charged a tax? If so, if there a break point, that if you exceed ___pesos, you will be charged a tax? If so,k does anyone know that number or is it a shot in the dark?


Just to clarify - AFAICR you cannot bring out more than P10,000 actual PH currency. Not even if you declare it. 

If you want to bring out more then you have to convert it to foreign currency.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You can't spend pesos outside of the Philippines so what is the point of taking any out.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Let me help you find that...LOL*



Jet Lag said:


> As is often the case in the Philippines, opinions can be vastly different. Also, laws change. Best idea would be to Check This List and see if the right information is available


I was gonna ask you, how you did that but I took your advice and figured out what website that was and for sure I'm gonna bookmark the Imgtfy spot.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I was gonna ask you, how you did that but I took your advice and figured out what website that was and for sure I'm gonna bookmark the Imgtfy spot.


Yea it works pretty well and gives lots of choices on a search. Only thing I don't like is when a person clicks on a provided search is that the clicked button changes to "Was that so hard?" Not exactly tactful but at least it works..


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Gary D said:


> You can't spend pesos outside of the Philippines so what is the point of taking any out.


I always take some pesos with me so that when I go back to the Philippines I dont have to use the ATM at the airport as I feel they are a security risk. I'd rather just have the money on me already and head straight for the taxis. Also, my wife has friends who need pesos before going back so I trade them USD for PHP before they go back so they can have a little pocket money when they get there too.

I previously posted some links to the regulations about transporting money out of the US and into the Philippines that might be of help to you:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...lars-coming-into-philippines.html#post7959433


----------



## emmyk (Sep 16, 2015)

Can't really be sure with the answer here. I was asking my friend in PH about this but because of the current issue, there's confusion with the matter. In my case I have peso account so I don't have trouble with this when I get back to Pinas a few months from now.


----------

